# URGENT PYTHON HELP REQUIRED



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

hey guys i just bought a python and im at my wits end with how to use the damn thing

my fish tanks in my garage so i have to use the hose faucet outside.i bring the hose into the garage and attach it to the python and put the t thing in a bucket so the water would drain there
however, it doesnt work am i doing something wrong?


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

make sure its pulled down into the "Drain" position...then turn on the faucet, put in the tank and viola...also you may have some problems depending on the height difference between hte tank and the faucet


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

it is in the drain position but it doesnt drain, i did everything ^ described


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> and put the t thing in a bucket


What is the bucket for????


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

turn up the water on the faucet and make sure there are no air leaks


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

the bucket is for the water that drains out cuz the tank is in my garage
there arent any leaks and i turn the water on the max


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

You have to hook the green python faucet directly up to your outside faucet, you can't have it placed in between your garden hose and your python hose. You need the pressure from the faucet to get it to work, try it out and let me know. If you already have it hooked up directly to your outside faucet than make sure the faucet is on all the way to create enough pressure as recommended above. Good luck.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

does anyone know where i can get extenders for my python?


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

You can check your LFS or you can add some garden hose to it, it maybe cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Get a hose that has the fittings that the Python can attach to, the hose I used was the black heavy duty hose rather than your typical garden hose (skinny geen one). Then take off the python from the faucet attachment add the hose and connect the other end of the python. Does that make sense?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

barbianj said:


> > and put the t thing in a bucket
> 
> 
> What is the bucket for????


this is what i was wondering. you shouldn't need it.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

well since i put it in my garage the t thing sprays water everywehere and i just put it in my bucket

well i also have a facet close by, but its a bathroom sink so it has no threading whatsoever is there any way to use it? any adapter or anything


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

If you don't want to waste water, just put the one end in the tank and give the other end a little suck with your mouth to start the flow... and use the water to water your grass or just drain somewhere


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

go to your lfs tomorrow and pick up either a 50 foot or a 100 foot python hose(depending on how far your tank is from the faucet). You most likely have a 15 foot hose, so just remove all the hardware to it and attach to the longer new hose. Always keep in mind that the green python faucet should always be connected directly to your faucet. Better to hook it up outside than in the bathroom or else you're gonna get faucet spray in there.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Now I understand. I just put a towel or dish rag over the Python to stop the spray. Go to your local hardware store and get a longer length of the clear hose. The True Value stores here have it for less than .50 per foot. You can also use regular garden hose if you like.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

^ can you explain? right now i attach my python to my regular garden house


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

dangmatic said:


> ^ can you explain? right now i attach my python to my regular garden house


I do the same thing. How long is your python? I attach it to my garden hose and position it to drain into my flowerbed outside. I have a 25 ft python. The valve should just screw into the end of your garden hose(where you'd normally attach a nozzle). I weigh mine down with a brick to keep it faced toward the flowerbed. Make sure any valve along the hose is in the open position. You can keep the hose running for extra suction for all the poop in your tank, then turn off the hose and allow it to siphon slowly on its own - until 20% of the water is out from your tank. Then, push and turn the valve to the "fill" position and turn the hose back on to fill your tank.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

^ so u keep the hose on while its draining?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yes. the faucet pressure is what creates the vaccum its not just to get it going it's a somewhat of an active pump type system. So what it sounds like is you either need to get a longer python hose(home depot will have the tubing cheaper that you can replace the original python one with.

Or use the faucet adapter that should have came with your python and remove the cap on your bathroom faucet and attach the stuff there.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

my faucet has no threading on the inside or outside
if i buy some tubing from home depot, how do i attach it to the python


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

dangmatic said:


> my faucet has no threading on the inside or outside
> if i buy some tubing from home depot, how do i attach it to the python


I'd stick with the garden hose idea. You can water your plant or you can face it towards a gutter or storm drain, or wherever your python will reach.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes 2p showed ppl how to do this a while back


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

coutl said:


> yes 2p showed ppl how to do this a while back


Here it is:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=156647

And my ego tells me to mention that I was doing this before I read 2p's post, thank you.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

wtf im still more confused than ever, where does ^ connect to the faucet?


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

dangmatic said:


> wtf im still more confused than ever, where does ^ connect to the faucet?


Dude.

Here's a pic. Part A attaches to faucet *OR* garden hose(the end where the water comes out). Part B make sure is in the ON position. Part C goes into your tank.

Part A should be placed where you want the aquarium water to drain.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

yea i know that thats exactly what i do, the water drains into a bucket. but it doesnt work man it doesnt suck the water out


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

dangmatic said:


> yea i know that thats exactly what i do, the water drains into a bucket. but it doesnt work man it doesnt suck the water out


Weird. Either you have a blockage in the python tube or a leak.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you have the other end of the garden hose hooked up to a faucet? It seems like you dont since you keep saying that your faucets have no thread to attach to. If thats the case, then that is why your Python isnt working. You need to have water pressure so you need to have one end connected to a faucet and have that faucet running to syphon. Its hard to believe that a outside fuacet has no thread. But as for your bathroom faucet, try unscrewing the adapter where the water comes out. Some times the thread is inside the actual faucet and not exposed. Then you can use the white adapter that the python came with to attach to the bathroom faucet.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

If you have everything connected properly and you don't get suction, it could be from water already in the hose. Clear any water from the hose, turn the cold water full on and start sucking. If you see long trapped air bubbles in the hose, clear it again, the raise the hose slightly as the suction startsto let about 3 feet of hose to fill with water, then lower the hose and you should be good to go.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

you got to be freakin kidding me!! a 29 now 30 post thread on how to use a python!!!?? LMAO! This is got to be fake... wow...


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

i swear this is not fake ^


----------



## justinbellamy (Jul 15, 2007)

dangmatic said:


> my faucet has no threading on the inside or outside
> if i buy some tubing from home depot, how do i attach it to the python


Odds are your faucet has an aerator on it. If you try to unscrew it, or take some pliers and just pullit off, there will likely be some threads underneath (thats what I did).


----------



## Sloany (Nov 26, 2006)

slap it in the tank make sure its lower than the tank and suck the end of the hose pipe lol thats how i do it


----------

